# 50 amp rv extension cord 4sale



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 50amp 25 ft. rv extension cord for sale for $50.00 like new. if interested email me [email protected]


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

*SOLD!!!!*

SOLD!!! Please Remove Thank You


----------

